# Kiss Milka Box Car



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, I've been looking for a Kiss Milka Box Car. I believe it is 1/22.5 scale and looks like many of the short LGB box cars. Saw one on eBay a while back, but never again. Must be much more rare than I originally thought. Any idea where I could look for one. It has significant nostalgic interest to me.

Thanks


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ingar, 

That is a very rare car indeed and hard to find. I suggest you contact one of the following. One of them might know where to find one... 

www.stefanschwegler.de 

or 

http://www.lgb-neule.ch/strtsite.htm 

Keith


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you Keith, I will have to check out those sites


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

There is a story behind that where I was personally involved. 

Stefan Kiss manufactured a whole series of these RhB box cars back in 2001 including that one with the Milka logo. 
Unfortunately he failed to get permission from Kraft Foods who own Milka and the various Milka logos and Kraft Foods therefore blpcked the sale of those cars. 

I wrote to Kraft Foods at the time to try to get them to change their mind. Got a very nice email back from Kraft Food corporate that they wish to reach as many model train fans as possible (that was in reply to my argument that this box car would be great free advertising for them) and that they are currently negotiating with a model train manufacturer which - contrary to Kiss - offers model trains in various scales. 
Eventually turned out that this was Marklin. 
Marklin does offer a few Milka cars -but nothing in 1:22.5 scale, ie LGB which they now own. 

Bottom line - the only Kiss box cars out there are a very few, I'm sure less than 10, prototypes - so yes - very rare indeed. Last one I saw on ebay was listed for several hundred dollars, don't know if iy ever sold. 

Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Good story, Knut! I had no idea there were that few...but that explains the high Ebay price.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm going to see if Stefan Kiss can/will tell me how many of those Milka cars ever made it into the wild. 
Interests me and would be a good note in the database.


----------



## dt (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought one recently from a gentleman that brought his back from Europe. I paid two hundred for it because I had never seen one before and assumed it was somewhat rare. There was a packet of chocolate inside but unfortunately the mice beat me to it. Would be nice to know the actual production numbers.


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Very interesting information from all of you. Back in the 80's one of my best friends lived not too far from the Milka factory in Bludenz Austria. We used to ride the Montafonerbahn to get there and I would always remark that they should have freight wagons with purple cows on them. Now three decades later and I am in to 1:22.5 scale (European) and I miss out not once, but twice within the last year. The first miss was on eBay, purely because I was not aware of the rarity. The second chance, within the last six months was on the DASH marketplace. The car was down to 1 hour left and was hovering around 100 dollars (with some damage). Knowing it was rare I put a bid in of $300.00 and then had to leave for some errands. When I returned, I was shocked to find out I had lost again! Thanks to the information you all have shared, now I know why.

D.T., if you ever want to sell...let me know. 

Thanks,

Ingar


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I just received a reply back from Mr. Kiss. 

He says the production numbers were zero since they didn't have permission from Kraft to use the logo. 
He also stated that there may have been a very few of these cars made privately at special request by a customer - didn't give any specific numbers but it's pretty safe to assume there were less than 10, probaly even less than 5. 
I checked mine and sure enough, it came in an official Kiss box but here is no product label on the box even though the car had an official Kiss product number and was listed in the Kiss catalog. 

I wonder if the Kiss Milka car on Dash was the same one that was on ebay - just more damaged. 
If not - there would now be four of these I know of. 

Knut


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Knut,

Here is a you tube video from Intermodellbau , Dortmund...there are a couple shots of the Milka wagon going around the track.

http://youtu.be/_x5qONUAZd0

Hope the link works...first time I've tried it.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Ingar,

There is one on german eBay at the moment. Don't know if they ship to USA.
You must contact them. Most will ship via DHL for 36 Euros

Milka Kiss G-gauge 

TOM


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Just sent them a message...the listing did indicate additional charges for Ausland, so that sounds positive. Also saw one for sale on the Spur 45 mm forum...I think that one is in Hannover...no picture though.

Thanks Tom


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By TOM_1/20.3 on 11 Dec 2013 01:23 PM 
Hi Ingar,

There is one on german eBay at the moment. Don't know if they ship to USA.
You must contact them. Most will ship via DHL for 36 Euros

Milka Kiss G-gauge 

TOM 
That Milka car on German ebay is not one of the original ones that Kiss made but a repaint.
What had me checking closer was that the picture of the end of the box showed an LGB box which was rather strange.

But on the car itself - the part one can see which isn't that much - the lettering on the car frame is different than on the Kiss model, the graphics are slightly different and on the left some of the purple paint has lifted off and one can see the colour of the original car.

Still a very nice car that catches the eye.

I wonder if this is the same one as on the Dortmund video - everytime I paused the video to look closer at that car, the image was too blurred to read any of the frame markings.

In any case, it's good to know that repaints of this car exist - I'll have that information added to the database.

Knut


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Good observations Knut. If the price stays low it may certainly be a good car to bid on anyway...as how it looks going around the track is what counts


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I contacted the seller. 
The car is a repaint of the Cargo Domizil car- he didn't say if it was the Kiss one or the LGB one, they are very similar...I assume the Kiss one.


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi all, the car is to be shipped next week. Knut, I will take pictures and send to you for your comparison and posting.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## Ingar (Nov 23, 2013)

Received the car today...any of the blemishes or paint lift off that was noted on the eBay pictures were not on the car. Knut, I sent you pictures if you want to post. Cheers, Ingar


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Ingar, 

I uploaded one of your pictures to the database - very nice car! 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=6308&l=english

Knut


----------

